# DNP diet blow out!!



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

On day 14 of 250mg a day and making good progress.

Worked 12hrs today and then went to gym straight from work for 50 mins cardio.

Came home and it started!!

Had 3 x donughts, big sirloin steak and onion rings, 3 choc hob nobs, big bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes, rocky biscuit, chocolate tracker bar, mars bar, packet of crisps and a can of export to wash it all down.

Actually felt really good after it all but very surprised that I've had no sweats :confused1:

Anyway, back to being strict again in the morning :thumb:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Well deserved mate hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Im on day 7 of 250mg and been bad today too, feel hot but sweats arent bad at all. I also feel good for having a bit of a blow out and look forward to another strict week.

Bring it on and good luck with rest of your dnp cycle buddy :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Well deserved mate hope you enjoyed it!


Felt slightly guilty but it was nice to feel my stomach actually feeling full instead of just teased with a chicken breast and a satsuma!

Hoping the carb/glycogen refill will stop be looking so flat and it'll spur me on to be strict for the next week.

Was planning on a BIG refeed next sunday :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> Im on day 7 of 250mg and been bad today too, feel hot but sweats arent bad at all. I also feel good for having a bit of a blow out and look forward to another strict week.
> 
> Bring it on and good luck with rest of your dnp cycle buddy :thumb:


I know that one blow out won't damage my results hardly so I won't be fretting about it


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

feels good man


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

ive increased my carbs back up and protein back down which is annoying, but i brought ham and wanted nice chunky crusty bread ham sarnies! cause its as a good as bacon!

got loads of meat to eat still. going of chicken a bit though :/


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Did you get much in the way of heat?

I was low carbing on my run, but found myself having to eat more simple carbs, as for me that's when dnp worked best.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dazzza said:


> Did you get much in the way of heat?
> 
> I was low carbing on my run, but found myself having to eat more simple carbs, as for me that's when dnp worked best.


Didn't feel much at all the be honest after I'd eaten it all.

I've come to tolerate the sides really easily as the run has gone on. Only warm for the first few hours after taking dose and only sweat if I'm a bit physical.

Got the 250g caps from January, not sure if it degrades at all??


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

How much weight have u lost so far mate?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

As of this morning on day 15 it is 14lb


----------



## boostie (Mar 13, 2013)

Thunderstruck said:


> Im on day 7 of 250mg and been bad today too, feel hot but sweats arent bad at all. I also feel good for having a bit of a blow out and look forward to another strict week.
> 
> Bring it on and good luck with rest of your dnp cycle buddy :thumb:


What is your cycle atm?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Didn't feel much at all the be honest after I'd eaten it all.
> 
> I've come to tolerate the sides really easily as the run has gone on. Only warm for the first few hours after taking dose and only sweat if I'm a bit physical.
> 
> Got the 250g caps from January, not sure if it degrades at all??


It does yeah, I've stuffed my remaining tabs into a load of foil before putting away.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Surprised you didnt get mega sweats after that lot. Would make me worry although if the results are there then good stuff...crystal does seem to be less burny than the powder.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

i've never had sweats from carbs!

Thought i was weird.... still lost the weight though


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> i've never had sweats from carbs!
> 
> Thought i was weird.... still lost the weight though


Me either


----------

